# Rep power



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

We used to have a section that showed the rep power of the top 10-12 people... I thought that was pretty cool as at one point I was in the top ten for a while but its been replaced with a window showing the hottest threads..

Also I think I liked the way we had rep points before better... The badges for every 10,000 points or something.

Now someone gets repped twice and not even a bronze yet looks like they have the same amount of rep power as most Mods on here.

Can I ask why we have the bars in this format now?

Just saying! not b!tching


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Way before my time as a member if your talkin about rep badges.

When I joined the window for top threads was always there but member had up to 2 rows of reps if that makes sense.

But here is a link to see the highest rep list.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?s=&securitytoken=1337047229-6d3dd057cff506462b66fb36c27edd762a856521&do=getall&ausername=&homepage=&icq=&aim=&msn=&yahoo=&skype=&postslower=&postsupper=&joindateafter=&joindatebefore=&lastpostafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=reputation&order=DESC


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> Way before my time as a member if your talkin about rep badges.
> 
> When I joined the window for top threads was always there but member had up to 2 rows of reps if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool. It still doesn't show the value EG: 37,000 RepPower

we had badges when I first started and then we changed to the rows of bars.

I just don't like that you and I repped the same guy on a recent member and his looks just like mine...

I've earned mine from information, kissing ass, and dumb humor... It's not as easy as it sounds and I like my accolades to show the time and effort I put into the board...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

You deffo ain't the first guy to mention not liking all the reps looking the same (as they are now) I remember when the change came about a few member said exactly what you said about it all looking the same.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> You deffo ain't the first guy to mention not liking all the reps looking the same (as they are now) I remember when the change came about a few member said exactly what you said about it all looking the same.


Time for mutiny... I remember Lorian sending out a message on why it was changing and a format issue but come on... Its like badging a Kia with Ferrari logos. Lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

MasterBlaster said:


> Time for mutiny... I remember Lorian sending out a message on why it was changing and a format issue but come on... *Its like badging a Kia with Ferrari logos. Lol*


There may be changes soon to come though, they may do the platinum member thingy and then once again you can distinguish yourself among the veterans of uk-m.

I sh*t you not I have seen something worse while on holiday.

It was near Monterey I saw an AMC Gremlin with a coffee can exhaust and Ferrari badges on it :lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> There may be changes soon to come though, they may do the platinum member thingy and then once again you can distinguish yourself among the veterans of uk-m.
> 
> I sh*t you not I have seen something worse while on holiday.
> 
> It was near Monterey I saw an AMC Gremlin with a coffee can exhaust and Ferrari badges on it :lol:


And you didn't take any pics? Surely it wasn't moving that fast...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the rep system should either have higher tiers, ie - higher than "greatness beyond words" which starts at about 200'000 points iirc, then have another at 500'000, then 1 million etc maybe even 2 million, otherwise the reps system will run away with itself, as I think quite literally if everyone on the top reps page repped one person then that one person would be almost "greatness beyond words" fvcked up lol, either that or reset them! jmho


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Can someone explain how the rep system works ? For giving, recieving etc.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> Can someone explain how the rep system works ? For giving, recieving etc.


Lol... You know how negging works!! That all goes towards your rep count...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

lxm said:


> Can someone explain how the rep system works ? For giving, recieving etc.


Reputation points is your total rep count - it's where the points are calculated if someone reps (adds) or negs (minuses) you...and is awarded different praises for different scores, can see this by hovering your mouse cursor over their reps bars under bronze/silver/gold member bar.

Reputation power is 1% of your reputation points, so if you rep/neg someone, 1% of your rep points comes off/on to their reputation points.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MasterBlaster said:


> Time for mutiny... I remember Lorian sending out a message on why it was changing and a format issue but come on... Its like badging a Kia with Ferrari logos. Lol


The rep system isn't permenant. When Lorian upgraded the forum it caused an issue with reps, making the leap between each bar incredibly difficult. It is on his list of things to do but isn't at the top of that list I'm afraid.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Katy said:


> The rep system isn't permenant. When Lorian upgraded the forum it caused an issue with reps, making the leap between each bar incredibly difficult. It is on his list of things to do but isn't at the top of that list I'm afraid.


And that is because it reeeeally doesn't matter


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Robbie said:


> And that is because it reeeeally doesn't matter


Well, I suppose not when compared to the other things that are on the list for change. They are nice to have and I like the little rep comments that I get but I personally don't take much notice of how many reps someone has...but I do notice when a member is in the red!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Katy said:


> Well, I suppose not when compared to the other things that are on the list for change. They are nice to have and I like the little rep comments that I get but I personally don't take much notice of how many reps someone has...but I do notice when a member is in the red!


Exactly. I wasn't being funny. I couldn't give a damn about reps (but maybe thats because no one reps me!)


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Exactly. I wasn't being funny. I couldn't give a damn about reps (but maybe thats because no one reps me!)


Oh I didn't think you were being funny about it


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ahhhh, you can never tell on the internet!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Exactly. I wasn't being funny. I couldn't give a damn about reps (but maybe thats because no one reps me!)


Not funny at all,but have some sympathy reps,from page one!x


----------

